# Dietmar Trillus seminar in Montréal



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Is he going to be holding any of these in Ontario this winter? I can't justfy the funds to travel to Montreal with the wallet (aka wife)


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I can't tell. May be the best would be to contact Dietmar directly and try to get some people around to be able to present a seminar.


----------



## tweaky (Sep 15, 2008)

*TESTIMONIAL - It is well worth the money! *

I've been very fortunate to be on the shooting line when he's been working with someone. His approach to archery is unique, and there's no question my shooting has improved just by my being lucky enough to over hear what he's saying, not to mention, the tidbits he throws my way every now and again.

This is a *real* opportunity to learn. If you can, take it and run, you'll be better off for it.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I still have some places left. Contact me for more information.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I have some places available, PM me if you are interested!

http://pgremeaux.com/?p=333


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

9 days before the seminar! 

There is still some places left.

Please PM me if you want to participate. We are a small group so Dietmar will be able to pass more time with each archer. 

Should be good!


----------

